# coonhunt pics



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

went up north to my dads for the weekend


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Way to get rid of those little bandits.....Mack


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

On the last picture, the dog on the left what is his pedigree? That is one of the best looking walkers i have seen.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

the female is out of wildcard, the dark male is out of gap


----------



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

awesome pics, if I had some more free time I would love to have some **** dogs. At least they don't go to the hole like the rabbits.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

nice pics!! i have to agree that walker on the left is a beutiful dog, ever put him on a bench? looks like u had an awesome hunt up there!!!


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry i meant right I am dyslexic sometimes.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

KBSPEED said:


> awesome pics, if I had some more free time I would love to have some **** dogs. At least they don't go to the hole like the rabbits.


They do some times.

Zeke "treeing" in a hole


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

twinpinekennels said:


> nice pics!! i have to agree that walker on the left is a beutiful dog, ever put him on a bench? looks like u had an awesome hunt up there!!!


i never have done any bench show stuff, i dont have any interest in it


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

KBSPEED said:


> awesome pics, if I had some more free time I would love to have some **** dogs. At least they don't go to the hole like the rabbits.


unfortunately they do go in holes, tried to smoke this one out, it didnt work so we got an axe and cut him out.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

now if ever a none hunter wanted to know why we put dogs in the woods,,,, the pure joy those dogs are showing should explain it.... very nice.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Great pics Vance. What are the bottom sides of the two dogs? It looks as though you have a nice gap pup, fairly rare from what I have seen. You should be proud. 

How old is that pup that your dad got out of Hitman now? Is it going to be old enough to start this year? 

I should have taken the camera out last weekend, we had a really good hunt among some goods friends. It was the first time I had been out in about a month. Man it was due time for that!


----------



## K2X2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Im just curious... has anyone ever eaten their *****... ?


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

i have never ate any, dont plan to either, i have heard of people eating them, just doesnt appeal to me


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking about it till i started skinning them, They stink and are greasy


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

hellbilly said:


> I was thinking about it till i started skinning them, They stink and are greasy


i know some people who eat ****, they are all a different shade then me, and they love it. I wont consider it


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

twinpinekennels said:


> i have never ate any, dont plan to either, i have heard of people eating them, just doesnt appeal to me


 
GREAT pics I love seeing dogs enjoying their work. Boy last year we saw some HUGE **** on our acerage...I bet they weighed 50 lbs...fattened up from feasting on the corn from our auto feeder....I wondered if anyone had ever tried them...the ones on our place were corn fed. Wonder if that would make a difference?...lol

Good job guys, give them dawgs a pat on the head..


----------

